# What is it ? #17 (I think we stopped at #16) / with the answer now



## odie (Nov 20, 2007)

I can't believe we are this high (#17 It's been along time). Some of you "newbies" have never seen this. Thanks to all that kept this going.

OK you mugs, you have 48 hours …. *What is it ?*


----------



## Russel (Aug 13, 2007)

I haven't a clue as to what it is, but it could have some really interesting uses with a band clamp.


----------



## kolwdwrkr (Jul 27, 2008)

red neck toilet paper holder.


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

I chalk to put behind your wheel when trying to put your snow blower up on the deck


----------



## Newton (Jun 29, 2008)

Chin-up bar for hamsters?


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

A dowel holder storage rack.


----------



## PurpLev (May 30, 2008)

keith , you stole my answer, and cracked me up…. lol


----------



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

Can't be a Red Neck Toilet Paper Holder- they use a Sears and Roebuck catalog.

This is definitely a stilt for a one legged midget.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

The first wheel and axle prototype replica


----------



## waroland (Oct 5, 2007)

It's an adjustable step stool.


----------



## HeirloomWoodworking (Feb 28, 2008)

A very poorly designed canoe?


----------



## cpt_hammer (Dec 18, 2007)

It's a support for your compound mitre saw to support long boards? Or a dual-sided push block, or one of those fancy bookends…


----------



## SCOTSMAN (Aug 1, 2008)

for scraping the mud off your boots in winter.Alistair


----------



## SCOTSMAN (Aug 1, 2008)

A stand for a slim vertigo plighted parrot. Alistair ps undeceased


----------



## Radish (Apr 11, 2007)

Not an ex-parrot.


----------



## bowyer (Feb 6, 2009)

A wood workers dumb bell


----------



## Bureaucrat (May 26, 2008)

It's where the unknown woodworker hangs his bag at night.


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

the first rung on the ladder .


----------



## Ottis (Apr 17, 2009)

*It's where the unknown woodworker hangs his bag at night.*

LOL….


----------



## Sawdust2 (Mar 18, 2007)

It's for holding a skein of yarn till it gets balled.

A fulcrum for a teeter totter for little people (midget was just made not PC per the FCC)

Lee


----------



## stevematis (Mar 23, 2009)

footstool for the Olsen sisters


----------



## daltxguy (Sep 7, 2007)

It's doug fir. Am I in the right place for the wood guessing contest?


----------



## GaryC (Dec 31, 2008)

It's either a question maker ( and it works) or it's kindling


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Easy one Odie. It's a stand for your halo, yuk yuk.


----------



## DavidFisher (Apr 11, 2008)

I don't have any idea. I bet you probably don't either. You're just digging for suggestions on what to call it when the wife asks you what you've been doing in the shop all this time. So, what do I win?


----------



## Rustic (Jul 21, 2008)

looks like a support for a miter saw.


----------



## Tearen (Aug 2, 2007)

A prop for a low budget remake of Starwars. I think it is a tie fighter!


----------



## Neodogg (Jan 6, 2009)

that is the measuring device my wife uses to give me a head start after buying another tool


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

A rectangular set of wheels for a rough ride.


----------



## majeagle1 (Oct 29, 2008)

I've been trying to think…...... what would Odie use this for?????

I got it…............ you mount one end on the wall, the other end is removable and it is, what else, but
a "HALO" hanger for Odie when his halo's get tarnished !!!!


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

It could also be a stretcher to keep the halo big. When it get as small as the dowel then it's time to stretch it over the ends.


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Just maybe it's Odie's seat when he is sent to the corner for being a bad dude.


----------



## badgerman (Mar 27, 2009)

It's a reminder of the biggest fish you ever caught.


----------



## odie (Nov 20, 2007)

Okie Dokie … here we go with the answer. First, I must say, I have never read so many imaginative guesses. Although, none of them had anything to do with woodworking. I guess that is the monster of my own creation.

It's a drying rack I use for my larger boxes. Placing the freshly lacquered box halves is made very easy with this design. My hand easily fits between the two uprights.


----------



## badgerman (Mar 27, 2009)

Odie,

Great idea for mass production of your boxes. Your design is impressive. I was wondering if it was used in assembly. Is the finished product in your project section? I think the fish answer was a good guess considering I noticed the fishing rods in the background. Thanks for the brain workout!


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

Geez…. couldn't you just buy some painter's pyramids???


----------



## odie (Nov 20, 2007)

*SORRY CHARLIE !*


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

I KNEW IT. MASS PRODUCTION OF SEATS FOR BAD DUDES TO SIT IN THE CORNER.


----------



## matt1970 (Mar 28, 2007)

just got back from trip…so missed…i was going to say toilet paper holder for your wide load.


----------



## odie (Nov 20, 2007)

Oh Matt, you're gone even when you're here.


----------

